# styrofoam hives



## Paul Wheaton (May 10, 2002)

The advertising for the styrofoam hives sounds pretty good. The bees are better able to control the temp of their hives. 

They look cheesy.

Anybody tried them? Anybody heard good or bad about them?


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Dec 1, 2002)

mice can chew right through them. You are correct they are the best way to go if you can have wood on the outside. I would stick to wood and wrap your hives in the winter.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

The words plastic or styrofoam don't seem to belong in the same sentence as bees....hard little workers making a natural product. We stick to wood,wired wax frames and leave the plastic for Walmart. DEE


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Know some folks that have them. Easily damaged. Very light weight, which makes empty supers interesting in thunderstorms. Of those that have purchased them, I don't know of any repeats.


----------

